
Ask HN: I was director of development and I left the company.What is next step? - hpolatyuruk
11 years ago, I started working as Jr. Web Developer in a startup. Founders were close to my family and they gave me chance to work there. I can say that we started company together because when I got hired the company was 1 year old and there were only founders, no one else.<p>Two months ago I&#x27;ve left the company(There were some specific reasons for that). I was the director of development for 2 years and I&#x27;ve been always close to the management.  After I left, now I understood that that company became my identity because for 11 years I slept and woke up with that company. I sacrificed my nights and weekends for it. Now I am stuck, not sure what&#x27;s the next? Actually I am close to one path but I am looking for advice.<p>I&#x27;ve been always interested in startups. I began my tech career in a startup and I know what exactly a startup is. I read articles, books and watch videos, movies related to startup. I&#x27;ve always wanted to start my own company one day. Besides that, I am a full stack developer and I can build a product from idea to product.<p>Options for me:<p>1. I can apply to a software company and I can get hired with a good salary. In my free time, I can start building a side project. When I reach the ramen profit, I can quit my full-time job and focus on my project full time.<p>2. I have my savings. With minimum expenses, I can live with these savings for two years. So I can now start building a project and I bootstrap it with my savings. If I fail, I can apply for a full-time job.<p>I want to go with this second option but I have a problem. I have many ideas but I have an analysis&#x2F;paralysis problem. I am not sure what to build. I am not a big risk taker and I don&#x27;t have a business partner. So I want one man bootstrapped business. All the ideas I have are already existed in the market (as expected). I can choose a specific niche and build a product for that market but I am stuck at choosing the niche too. Please give me some advice.
======
010001001010
3\. Enjoy yourself for the next few months. Catch up with family, go
travelling, take up a new hobby, whatever... If you have the luxury to forget
about income, do something to develop yourself, clear your head. Work will
always be there.

